# Schwinn war bike question



## redline1968 (Dec 23, 2015)

thought I'd post a clip on schwinn war bikes. Ok not a question but cool info.


----------



## milbicycleman (Dec 28, 2015)

Cool, what year is this from?


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 1, 2016)

1942 catalog.


----------



## milbicycleman (Jan 1, 2016)

Thanks. That must have been the last year they made bikes during the war years.


----------

